# Free paradise fish breeders to members



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I've decided not to breed paradise fish any more, so my group of 1 male and 3 females is free to any DFW-APC member. If no one is interested, they will be for sale on DFW Fishbox.

I raised these fish myself. It always worked best for me to keep one male and several females together. It spreads the aggression so that no single fish is persecuted too much. And these fish are aggressive! It is impossible to predict which other species they will go after.

The absolute minimum size tank for this group be a densely planted 20 long--a jungle tank packed with plants so that the fish have to crawl rather than swim. A 40 breeder would be even better, and any tank has to be covered because they jump like salmon. This is why I am giving them away, I am out of room and don't what to set up a tank just for them.

If you want to know more, I suggest The Skeptical Aquarist http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/macropodus-opercularis or Seriously Fish http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/macropodus-opercularis/

This is probably the easiest Anabantoid to breed; this group has spawned several times for me already. Send me a private message if interested.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Not sure if you still have these fish. I would love to take them from you but can not for at least 2 weeks. I have no tank space available for them until then. If you have already sold them great, if somebody else got them great. Bit, if not then I would love them. I worked at TCJC South Campus many years ago and raised some in the science building and they were wonderful. The are a fish that has been around the aquarium trade for a long time but most have forgotten their beauty.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Steve, sorry, they went to Aquarium Boutique on Monday. But Yuki (owner) would be glad to sell them to you, and probably would give you a good package deal.

After I posted the first message, I found two more females when I broke down one of my ponds. They spent 4 months outside, eating Endler's livebearers and mosquito larva. They are the biggest paradise fish I've ever seen! And they are at Aquarium Boutique also.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I wish I'd known that you wanted them--I really hoped they would go where they are appreciated.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I was just a little slow. I'm sure that the person who buys them will take care of them just fine. Most people will not buy a fish like that unless they know about them. I'll jump quicker next time. I need to get rid of a few endlers so, if anybody needs some let me know. Love to trade some for some shrimp or, just give them to somebody.


----------

